# Warhammer Online - Who's Playing?



## Kusimeka (Sep 1, 2008)

So who's going to be playing Warhammer Online when it releases in a few weeks? i'm looking forward to it myself, i honestly thought it wasn't going to be very good, but after checking around a bit, reception from the beta seems fantastic.

After playing WoW for 2 years, and experiencing the not so amazing AOC, i'm hoping WAR will atleast tide me over for a while. And if anyone's been / in beta, let us know what it's like!


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll probably check it our after a few weeks/months go by, but honestly I've gotten pretty sick of seeing the same formula rehashed over and over in the MMO market the last 4 years or so...


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2008)

from some of the gameplay videos and such , doesnt look to impressive, but I imagine that it will be good judging on how many of the warhammer fans will play......Im actually more looking forward to Huxley


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 1, 2008)

TUngsten said:


> I'll probably check it our after a few weeks/months go by, but honestly I've gotten pretty sick of seeing the same formula rehashed over and over in the MMO market the last 4 years or so...



I thought the same honestly, but everyone seems to be saying that when you first play (watch) warhammer your think it's like WoW, but when you actuley play it, your realise it's very different, which i'm hoping is true, i don't want another WoW but another great MMORPG.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> I thought the same honestly, but everyone seems to be saying that when you first play (watch) warhammer your think it's like WoW, but when you actuley play it, your realise it's very different, which i'm hoping is true, i don't want another WoW but another great MMORPG.



Its kinda hard not to have another WoW, developers these days look at WoW and realize how successful it is and they try to make basically another WoW just in their perspective


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 1, 2008)

lots of hype, sure. aoc and vanguard had a lot of hype too. my hopes arent very high.

Requiem the free MMORPG suits my needs


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 1, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Its kinda hard not to have another WoW, developers these days look at WoW and realize how successful it is and they try to make basically another WoW just in their perspective



Well, i think that's a mistake, making a game very much like WoW, will fail, because it's almost impossible to top WoW in that regard, the company is too big, too rich, and too good. look at LOTRO and how that game has a very low subscription number compared to WoW (probably higher than AOC though)

It looks like warhammer online is atleast offering a different style, as in more pvp oriented than PVE like WoW, but is of course taking a lot of ideas from WoW too, just like any MMO delevoper would, we'll just have't to wait and try it before we can see just how different it really is though (And from the sounds of it, is about 100x more polished than AOC is even now)


----------



## Bytor (Sep 1, 2008)

I played in the preview weekend and I have to say I enjoyed everything about the game..  

I'm in...


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this even worth looking at if I hated WoW because I don't like killing the same thing over and over and over? I hate leveling on MMO's and crap its so boring.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a Wow hater also and the quests are good and give alot of XP and the best part is leveling from the RVR (realm vs realm) battles..


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

You can level through PVP? I might check it out.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2008)

whether you hate WoW or not the bar has been set, and thats all developers will compete against....I for one love city of heroes/villains it has a different feel, AND why wouldnt you wanna be a super hero or villain?


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea I liked CoH but the leveling took too long and wasn't really worth it at launch because there wasn't much end game stuff.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 1, 2008)

I only got to the part where I could fly after that I stopped lol i just wanted to fly


----------



## Azazel (Sep 1, 2008)

not me...i was so hyped about this game.
but i hate games that have fast leveling and war does


----------



## olithereal (Sep 1, 2008)

I will play for sure, the game is pre-ordered and I played in the preview weekend. The leveling is fun compared to WoW because there actually is fun content before endgame. The RvR battles are pretty fun and the classes are well done. IE: A sorceress is a real glass canon, like mage should have been in wow...jaw dropping damage but squishy as hell. I also like the fact that it's not some cartony graphics like in wow.

BTW, the combat may look slow or w/e on videos, know that it's not when you actually are in the game.

I really liked the preview weekend and now I'll be bored until the 7th September, when the Open beta starts so I can play again


----------



## Silverel (Sep 1, 2008)

I've been waiting for this game for a couple years. I like that fact that the entire development process was HEAVILY overlooked by Games Workshop, the owners of the IP. There's a lot of things that could have gone wrong with the creative process, instead GW kept an iron fist wrapped around it, and it seems to have come out very well.

Videos do look like crap, but a lot of the mechanics that I've heard about are so NON-WoW, it's retarded. Obviously some aspects of an MMO, are just that. Aspects of an MMO. They will be in common with ANY MMO that comes out for the forseeable future. That doesn't make it a WoW clone.

Needless to say, I'm so fuggin' in.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 1, 2008)

they need a game that gets away from the turn based aspect and go towards realtime.  Imagine a MMORPG that had controls similar to zelda, that would be a game worth playing, til then, im out.


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 2, 2008)

Btw guys, you can preorder from game.co.uk for £26.99, cheapest place on the net for the UK. and you get early access and a few ingame items to boot.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2008)

I may do, either this one or Star Trek one. Not sure. Will find out what Warhammer is like when my MMORPG mates gives me the lowdown on it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'd been in Closed Beta for the last 3-4 months, then played a bit during the PW and such. I can tell you now bud, this will be the new MMORPG of the decade. Definitely worth getting, I've pre-ordered and hoping to jump in during the head start. There's so much to do you won't get bored.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 3, 2008)

what kind of performance do you get? I'm worried that my proc. will have troubles keeping up. think I will probably preorder, after reading the FAQ. havent played any mmos i n a while so might as well right.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2008)

hell yeah im getting this, finally a decent MMO

LOTR online was a good idea it just had rubbish players and too many boring side quests


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 3, 2008)

Lots of open beta keys being given away for those interested in trying it out, check www.war-europe.com and your find all the fansites with keys to given away, over 10,000 to be claimed


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 3, 2008)

pre-order beta starts in 4 days. will prob just wait for that hehe.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2008)

ordered yday and received my headstart code today. i played some closed beta with level 31 templates and i was a bit disappointed. wow and aoc had a higher addiction potential. i never played from level 1 so i didnt have a clue about a lot of the level 31 game mechanics like skills, spells etc.

graphics looks like 5 years ago, but i could care less. gameplay is where it is


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah, insta leveling isnt usually fun. even on the private everquest servers where you can insta-70. part of the fun for me is growing my character. and learning how to play it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> what kind of performance do you get? I'm worried that my proc. will have troubles keeping up. think I will probably preorder, after reading the FAQ. havent played any mmos i n a while so might as well right.



Proc? WAR is very well coded, it runs like World of Warcraft, doesn't require a super computer at all to run at a comfortable balance between graphics and performance.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 6, 2008)

good to hear Hux thanks. I probably shouldnt have done this, but I preordered the damn game. no reason why, I'm having tons of fun with my other games...but I figure I'll give another MMO a go. I looked at the classes and the dark elf disciple guy looks pretty damn sweet. I love the race-unique classes. thats kinda cool, even if there are 6 different hunter-type classes


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 6, 2008)

Hehe yeah, i've got a spare open beta key for europe which starts tommorow if anyones interested?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got a beta key last night but cant seem to dl the beta client from foulplanet,anyone know were i can grab the client from?

EDIT-found somewere


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> good to hear Hux thanks. I probably shouldnt have done this, but I preordered the damn game. no reason why, I'm having tons of fun with my other games...but I figure I'll give another MMO a go. I looked at the classes and the dark elf disciple guy looks pretty damn sweet. I love the race-unique classes. thats kinda cool, even if there are 6 different hunter-type classes



Well hopefully its your cup of tea! Personally, i think it can provide tonnes of enjoyment for a long time. Mainly because the game is so player-driven, content is unlocked through player achievements - and you can PVP through the entire game since you get XP for killing enemy players. The whole focus is around a WAR and your in it! And, the engine allows for massive battles with large groups of players. It's just gonna be fun! You should read up some more on in, there's so much to do.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

hazaa im in the open beta tomorrow...

well the semi open beta...i got a key from mmorpg.com  all 3000 wher gone in an hour


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

man...it took 19 hours to download the clinet...

dam fp downloader


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm currently an elder closed beta tester. I've been playing Warhammer Online since last August, even maybe 2 months before that. I was a fortunate one to be able to buy the collector's edition. I will also be participating in the closed beta. Mainly because their are huge pathing issues I want to help Mythic fix. They had the same problem in DAoC beta. Not quite as bad though.

All in all, the game has progressed tremendously and will be the only MMO on the market to give WoW a run for it's money, and maybe even take the crown from WoW. I'll bet money on it.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

na..11 million players will be way to hard to reach..it took 4 tears for wow to reach that  
they say they need 500k subs to be sucessful so that will be ebough


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

So...close...to....beta....
For the people that signed up for the open beta you can patch to get a new login screen now! And feed the addiction...why do they toy with me?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

i still havent extracted my file.
il do it later..still 14 hours till it starts so i have pleanty of time..
how big is the patch ?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

Azazel said:


> i still havent extracted my file.
> il do it later..still 14 hours till it starts so i have pleanty of time..
> how big is the patch ?



Like 500kb, it won't let you patch the rest until tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 6, 2008)

Azazel said:


> na..11 million players will be way to hard to reach..it took 4 tears for wow to reach that
> they say they need 500k subs to be sucessful so that will be ebough



We'll see.

Lol, they don't need 500K continuous players though. I played DAoC (a game Mythic published and developed) for 6 years. It started off with 100k-200k subscribers. Now has 10k-12k subscribers. After 5 expansions plus 2 minor ones.

BTW, the game is 9.5 GB as of now in closed beta, and the patch is 189mb. I'm playing it right now, closed beta preview weekend.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

DAOC was allot cheaper to produce than WAR. so they did not need as many subs.
they spent 100 million on WAR so they said they need 500k to be profitable. it was in a iterview 

war will not get 11 million subs.
6 million of that 11 million are in asia.
WAR will not be going in asia so they will not et 11 million subs..


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 6, 2008)

Azazel said:


> DAOC was allot cheaper to produce than WAR. so they did not need as many subs.
> they spent 100 million on WAR so they said they need 500k to be profitable. it was in a iterview
> 
> war will not get 11 million subs.
> ...



They already have over 500k preorders who have activated their beta codes so I wouldn't be so quick to judge.
Also heres a quote from Mythic:


> There has been a little confusion out there in the community and so we wanted to clear a few things up. First, there’s no truth to the rumors that Open Beta is going to start at 12:01 AM Sunday. We do plan to open the gates tomorrow morning, though, and we’ll let you know here on the Herald as soon as we do. We expect to have a fairly smooth transition from Preview Weekend Plus into Open Beta.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 6, 2008)

yes..but not all 500k will stay.
AOC had 700k pre-orderd and sold over a million in the first few days.
they only have 400k subs.
there is no way they can get 11 million subs in EU and NA alone. 

that would mean every mmo player in the EU and NA will be playing WAR.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> that would mean every mmo player in the EU and NA will be playing WAR.



And your point is?


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> yes..but not all 500k will stay.
> AOC had 700k pre-orderd and sold over a million in the first few days.
> they only have 400k subs.
> there is no way they can get 11 million subs in EU and NA alone.
> ...



You're arguing for the sake of arguing, beucase I really think you have no idea what you're talking about.

AoC failed because it didn't address core problems for the U.S. version of the game. They had virtually no North American support and the game was horribly bugged.

Warhammer Online on the other hand has everything it needs to be succesful. 

We'll see how the cards turn, but until then, I really don't think you have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Warhammer Online on the other hand has everything it needs to be succesful.



true that - just about every person who has read/played warhammer will be interested in this game, i am and iv'e only read a few of the Horus Heresy books!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> You're arguing for the sake of arguing, beucase I really think you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> AoC failed because it didn't address core problems for the U.S. version of the game. They had virtually no North American support and the game was horribly bugged.
> 
> ...



and you do...

be realistic...
WAR will not have 11 million player base.
war is mainly for pvp players...not everyone is into pvp.
yes i know what im talking about..


----------



## bretts31344 (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't know the servers were back up today. I thought the beta started up again tomorrow. Hopefully the patch resolved some of the crashing issues my friends and I had with the preview weekend build.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> and you do...
> 
> be realistic...
> WAR will not have 11 million player base.
> yes i know what im talking about.



I think we all get what you're trying to say, but it _did_ take WoW four years to get 11m subscribers, so we won't know how WAR will do until it festers for a few years.
Have I mentioned this game hasn't even been released yet?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I think we all get what you're trying to say, but it _did_ take WoW four years to get 11m subscribers, so we won't know how WAR will do until it festers for a few years.
> Have I mentioned this game hasn't even been released yet?



yes i know. it comes out on the 17th

but WAR will not be released in asia.

the majority of the wow player base is in asia that is why WAR will never get 11 million subs.

WAR will do well...but not 11 million..


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> yes i know. it comes out on the 17th
> 
> but WAR will not be released in asia.
> 
> ...




But then how many of those 11 million WoW players play it all the time? Is that figure based on active subscriptions or total subscriptions?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> But then how many of those 11 million WoW players play it all the time? Is that figure based on active subscriptions or total subscriptions?



Active I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> But then how many of those 11 million WoW players play it all the time? Is that figure based on active subscriptions or total subscriptions?



active subs.

there are 6 million about 2 million is EU and 3 million in NA..

my point is that war will never get 11 million as subs as they wont be going into Asia and they are the bigges mmo player base.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Active I'm pretty sure.



hmm well in that case Blizzard are VERY rich


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> hmm well in that case Blizzard are VERY rich



FILTHY RICH 
worst thing is..wow is not that great of a game anyway


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> FILTHY RICH
> worst thing is..wow is not that great of a game anyway



shhhh - they'll hear you!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> shhhh - they'll hear you!




lol


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.mmorpg.com/betas/war_beta.cfm

ok they have war beta keys at mmorpg.com again
they go fast so hurry up.

you need to register to the site first.
its free


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 7, 2008)

WAR any good then im temped to buy it as my first MMO, usualy i dont see the point in paying subscription coz it just me thats playing games my friends dont have gaming pcs just laptops and the like.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> http://www.mmorpg.com/betas/war_beta.cfm
> 
> ok they have war beta keys at mmorpg.com again
> they go fast so hurry up.
> ...



Oh god theres only one key per IP?
What will I do??


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Oh god theres only one key per IP?
> What will I do??



lol


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> and you do...
> 
> be realistic...
> WAR will not have 11 million player base.
> ...



WAR is half half just like WoW, again it's obvious you have no clue.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> WAR is half half just like WoW, again it's obvious you have no clue.



plz be quite,
im tierd of you


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> plz be quite,
> im tierd of you



Well it's true, you basically know very little about WAR. 

Apparently no other MMO can have lots of subcribers because WoW has 10-11million subscribers. I mean that really is your only arguement thus far.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Well it's true, you basically know very little about WAR.
> 
> Apparently no other MMO can have lots of subcribers because WoW has 10-11million subscribers. I mean that really is your only arguement thus far.



eh...you dont listen so im not goona talk.

i know allot about WAR. iv been following it for two years,

i said WAR will do well but it will not get 11 million players as its got a smaller matket than WoW as WAR will not sell is ASIA. 
ASIA is the biggest market in the world for the mmorpg world.
6 million+ of WoW sub are is asia.
so its common sense.

YOU are the one who does not know what the hell he is talking about.
you obvously know nothing about the mmorpg world.


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> WAR is half half just like WoW, again it's obvious you have no clue.



WAR Is not half half like WoW, WoW is 75% pve and 25% PVP, WAR is 75% pvp and 25% pve, that is based on facts.

What azazel is saying is, WAR will not get 11 million subs, because it's not releasing in asia, which is where half the subs are coming from, and for war to get the other 5-6 mill, it'd need to take a huge chunk out of WoW's sub's which is unlikely, i would say WAR will get quite a few mill sub's though if it turns out good.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> WAR Is not half half like WoW, WoW is 75% pve and 25% PVP, WAR is 75% pvp and 25% pve, that is based on facts.
> 
> What azazel is saying is, WAR will not get 11 million subs, because it's not releasing in asia, which is where half the subs are coming from, and for war to get the other 5-6 mill, it'd need to take a huge chunk out of WoW's sub's which is unlikely, i would say WAR will get quite a few mill sub's though if it turns out good.



yes thankyou 
 1 mil in the first year if it does well. imo anyway


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> yes thankyou
> 1 mil in the first year if it does well. imo anyway



Your welcome 

Agreed, the game need's as few game breaking bugs as possible, and smooth performance, and enough high end content to keep people busy before they add more (unlike AOC) if they can pull that off, i'd say word of mouth alone will grab a lot of players (expecialy those still playing AOC) the markets for good MMOS now is huge.

Oh, and maybe i'll see you in the open beta Azazel! i'll only be playing tommorow though off on holiday for a week monday (doh) but back on the 15th just in time for early access


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

im in the NA open beta 
what one will ya be on. il pm you with my server and name if your in NA aswell.


----------



## SANEagent (Sep 7, 2008)

Im playing for sure.  I have the collectors edition so I was in the preview weekend and will be in the open beta.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2008)

Az, you playing on an american server? if so we should get a bunch of tpu'ers together and pvp a bit. make complimentary classes..etc.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> eh...you dont listen so im not goona talk.
> 
> i know allot about WAR. iv been following it for two years,
> 
> ...



Lol, WoW did not release to Asia until a year or so later after the launch buddy. They didn't plan an asia release unless the NA release was succesful.

I played DAoC for 6 years, and after that I played WoW for a little over 2 years. I know a lot of what I'm talking about. Furthermore, I've been playing WAR since before August 2007.

Therefore I think I need to explain a few things in terms of PVE and PVP. WAR has essentially the same amount of PVE as WoW did at the launch of WoW. The only difference with WAR and WoW is that WAR doesn't have 40 man or 25 man raids.WAR has 10 man raids with the same amount of PVE raid content as WoW (once again, at launch).

The difference between WAR and WoW in terms of PVP (launch wise) is that WAR is actually 50/50 PVE and PVP where WoW was 75/25 at launch. This was due to the fact that WoW didn't have the areanas and some battlegrounds. Therefore, you were obviously forced to PVE more in WoW. Which rightfully sucked. Then WoW took DAoC's battlegrounds concept and threw it in the game. So in other words, the people who made WAR also coined the term and loose-concepts of battlegrounds. Oh and where did arenas come from? Guild Wars. 

Don't start claiming you know something about WAR after some random guy comes in here and claims he does, because he is consequently wrong.

The only scenario in which you would be right is say Everquest 1 compared to DAoC. DAoC lacked a lot of PVE content until around the beginning of SI and then got major PVE content when Mythic released TOA. So in that case, you would be right. However, I will say this once again, you are wrong about WAR.

Also, I have only been claiming that WAR has the potential to reach millions of people. Not that it will or won't. That's my opinion.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Az, you playing on an american server? if so we should get a bunch of tpu'ers together and pvp a bit. make complimentary classes..etc.



yep lets  that would be sweet  hehe
il pm with my info....


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Lol, WoW did not release to Asia until a year or so later after the launch buddy. They didn't plan an asia release unless the NA release was succesful.
> 
> I played DAoC for 6 years, and after that I played WoW for a little over 2 years. I know a lot of what I'm talking about. Furthermore, I've been playing WAR since before August 2007.
> 
> ...



man im tierd of you

you just argue for the sake of arguing...

also being in the beta longer does not meen you know how many subs this game is gonna get..
thats just does not make any sense


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Yawn at that guy....anyway Azazael i'm going to be on a EU server, since your account sais your from london i'd assume you would of been aswell! how you'd end up in NA beta!?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

i got a key from mmorpg.com 
il get EU in retail most prob


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah right i see, i doubt your ping will be the best connecting all the way over there hehe, you could still probably get a EU beta key if you really wanted, there was loads of them being handed out!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

i think i will be ok.
i used to play on the na servers in eq2 and i was fine 

where did ya get a key ?


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

I got one from a fansite, and another from warcraftmovies, so i ended up with 2 hehe, i've been trying to register my account on www.war-europe.com for the past hour, and keep getting d/ced and errors, even though mythic claimed this wouldn't happen :/

Frustrating!


----------



## Azazel (Sep 7, 2008)

lol 
yeah GOA are famous for that


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Azazel said:


> lol
> yeah GOA are famous for that



Yup, so i've heard, what does GOA stand for anyway? everyone complains about them and i don't even have a clue who they are! is it Mythis in EU?

Oh and i heard NA OB is up now


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Patching is now online for NA open beta partisapants. 
I'm so excited I can't even spell!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2008)

GOA is so lame. registrations completely overloaded, emails not getting sent, servers still down (even though the list is up)


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2008)

can anyone log in to war? the site says servers are up but the patcher is still saying I dont have authorization


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> can anyone log in to war? the site says servers are up but the patcher is still saying I dont have authorization



I'm patching right now, although it's really slow. 
(30% in 50 minutes)


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2008)

oh yep, there it goes. 0% downloading after about 5 mins..wooo


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm patched up and logged in on eu, but all servers down.

us servers are up i hear and people are playing


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

Great, and after like 3 hours of trying to make my bloody account, and still waiting for the email, once that's finnaly done i've got to wait hours for the patcher, gah :S


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Great, and after like 3 hours of trying to make my bloody account, and still waiting for the email, once that's finnaly done i've got to wait hours for the patcher, gah :S



Breathe in, breathe out, think about the WAAAGH! that you're about to experience...and all stress will be relieved.


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Breathe in, breathe out, think about the WAAAGH! that you're about to experience...and all stress will be relieved.



lol  thing is i don't have much time to try it out, i'm off on holiday early tommorow morning and have't to start packing soon, so i just wanted to get a feel of the classes before release, but yeah, this was expected, just pretty funny how they stated many times that there "technicians" said everything will be fine.

But oh well, i'm not that bothered about OB, aslong as release is smooth, which i'm hoping they learn from this and improve upon it for release!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> lol  thing is i don't have much time to try it out, i'm off on holiday early tommorow morning and have't to start packing soon, so i just wanted to get a feel of the classes before release, but yeah, this was expected, just pretty funny how they stated many times that there "technicians" said everything will be fine.
> 
> But oh well, i'm not that bothered about OB, aslong as release is smooth, which i'm hoping they learn from this and improve upon it for release!



I'm planning to get to at least level 20 on a few chars to get the feel of them then I can choose the class for my main and level fast when the game is officially released.


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I'm planning to get to at least level 20 on a few chars to get the feel of them then I can choose the class for my main and level fast when the game is officially released.



Hehe good luck at this rate, we'll be lucky to get in before release


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 7, 2008)

so if this game isnt released in asia, does that mean there will be less gold farmers/sellers? hooray


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

By the way for the people that are killing themselves patching this monster the latency that you're experiencing is for art.myp, once that is downloaded the patcher speeds up loads.
(it's Sunday and it's the open beta, what did you guys expect?)


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2008)

been playing for a few hours now .. level 6


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 7, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> been playing for a few hours now .. level 6



Lucker! i still haven't even got the email to activate my account, really really bad service so far, these GOA guys deserve to be sacked ASAP.


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> been playing for a few hours now .. level 6



How you liking it so far W1z? 

EDIT: BTW, order or destruction?


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 7, 2008)

I've got some extra open beta keys / head start keys if anyone wants pm me.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres some screenies from my black orc experience.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 8, 2008)

great gameplay. I love the different ways to level. and gain a good ammount of exp from pvp!  seems like all classes have good hp, so there wont be much one-shotting casters like in WoW. very cool so far I'm definitely impressed. the graphics need a bit of a tone up but other then that...


----------



## Azazel (Sep 8, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> so if this game isnt released in asia, does that mean there will be less gold farmers/sellers? hooray



no.
becuse asian gold famrers play on the NA and EU servers in the first place


----------



## Azazel (Sep 8, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Yup, so i've heard, what does GOA stand for anyway? everyone complains about them and i don't even have a clue who they are! is it Mythis in EU?
> 
> Oh and i heard NA OB is up now



na its not mythic EU....well atleast i dint think they are,

iv just started my patcher now. this morning it was so slowwwww.
it was at about 2kb/sec
now its mush faster
30% in about two minuits


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 8, 2008)

disciple is like playing on easy-mode...mobs hit for like 40 or 50 tops and I can cast a HoT that heals for 70 per tick...only level 5 though so I guess things are bound to change.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 8, 2008)

game is sweet sio far.
i post some screenys later


----------



## Paynus (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you for the screen shots, I've been downloading since Saturday night and I'm at 2 more days before I even have the client!  Damn wireless.  Is there anywhere i can get the patch dl'd so I don't have to wait once I have the client?


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 8, 2008)

Paynus said:


> Thank you for the screen shots, I've been downloading since Saturday night and I'm at 2 more days before I even have the client!  Damn wireless.  Is there anywhere i can get the patch dl'd so I don't have to wait once I have the client?



Sadly no. Unlike WoW Warhammer patches the .myp files (core game files) separately "on the fly" (WoW downloads an actual patch file then auto installs it but keeps the installer) so unless one of us uploads them to RS you're out of luck. (I would if more people needed it, its a lot of time/effort)
I'm sure when the official release is out they'll either change the patcher or have the installers available on the web but for now you're sol.


----------



## Paynus (Sep 8, 2008)

Please tell me there's an option to invert mouse?  A crap-ton of games are forgetting that option these days for those of us that have been playing that way since Christ was a corporal...


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 8, 2008)

Paynus said:


> Please tell me there's an option to invert mouse?  A crap-ton of games are forgetting that option these days for those of us that have been playing that way since Christ was a corporal...



Why in the world would you need that on an MMO?
You do realize this is a 3rd person game right? Where the mouse does nothing but click?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 9, 2008)

Created a account from pre-order and did the dl from Fileplanet.. goes to dl the patch and I get some stupid authenication error .. wtf ..


----------



## Ravenas (Sep 9, 2008)

@ Kusimeka:

No Mythic is located in Fairfax, Virginia right near Washington DC. I was given a walk-through at their offices by Sanya Thomas (before she left). At that point in time, they wouldn't let me look at a lot of the computers in the office due to the development of Warhammer Online. This was after they bought the license from that other cheap company.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Why in the world would you need that on an MMO?
> You do realize this is a 3rd person game right? Where the mouse does nothing but click?



left handed


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

Urlyin said:


> Created a account from pre-order and did the dl from Fileplanet.. goes to dl the patch and I get some stupid authenication error .. wtf ..





> Login to your master account at accounts.eamythic.com
> 
> Make sure you have "2" accounts listed for Warhammer. I only had one when I registered my key initally, but i guess you need to make another account after you have the client. Just select "Activate a Key" and enter your pre order number again




found this on gamespot


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> found this on gamespot



I don't have two accounts listed but I did do the activation again... you must have Open Beta listed under features which wasn't there before...  I think the first time I did it I got the email therefore I didn't go back to activation .... Thanks Azazel


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

Urlyin said:


> I don't have two accounts listed but I did do the activation again... you must have Open Beta listed under features which wasn't there before...  I think the first time I did it I got the email therefore I didn't go back to activation .... Thanks Azazel



np man


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 9, 2008)

invert mouse is confirmed.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> invert mouse is confirmed.



So confused...why would you need an inverted mouse?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 9, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> So confused...why would you need an inverted mouse?



me to now.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 9, 2008)

I have no idea. but the guy before me asked if anyone could confirm it ( it looks like that post was deleted, maybe?)

i swear i'm not seeing things.

I'm torn between playing as a healer or playing as a caster for my next class...


----------



## Paynus (Sep 9, 2008)

I did ask, and then deleted because I saw it on another forum where people were having problems finding it in the options.  I invert the mouse for WoW, Guild Wars, all FPS I play...always have...guess I just got used to it.  It's not unheard of people...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 10, 2008)

ive played the beta all day.... and im not impressed by it at all... its a wow clone in a different setting with a few new features, none of which r really revolutionary. And its an ugly game, world textures r bland, and the lack of any aa makes the edges of everything look all pixelated.


----------



## Azazel (Sep 10, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> ive played the beta all day.... and im not impressed by it at all... its a wow clone in a different setting with a few new features, none of which r really revolutionary. And its an ugly game, world textures r bland, and the lack of any aa makes the edges of everything look all pixelated.



why did you play it all day if you did not like it. 

eh....you probably never rached past level 11...cos its really not. 

graphics are on minimum-medium for beta. maximum will be released with retail


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Azazel said:


> why did you play it all day if you did not like it.
> 
> eh....you probably never rached past level 11...cos its really not.
> 
> graphics are on minimum-medium for beta. maximum will be released with retail



1. u dont judge a game by playing it for 10 minutes
2. no i didnt, i got to 8 on one character and decided that i enjoyed killing murlocs and boars more 
3. is their any post confirming this


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 10, 2008)

what happens post 11, Az? just the specializations?


----------



## Azazel (Sep 10, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> 1. u dont judge a game by playing it for 10 minutes
> 2. no i didnt, i got to 8 on one character and decided that i enjoyed killing murlocs and boars more
> 3. is their any post confirming this



ok...go kill murlocks...

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1388025#post1388025


----------



## Azazel (Sep 10, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> what happens post 11, Az? just the specializations?



game just opens up more


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Azazel said:


> ok...go kill murlocks...
> 
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1388025#post1388025



i see a random guy saying it... nowhere do i see a dev confirming


----------



## Azazel (Sep 10, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> i see a random guy saying it... nowhere do i see a dev confirming



eh....devs have confirmed it but i cant find it....jeez...


youl see when it comes out...


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 10, 2008)

well, EAX is disabled in beta, so apparently they _have_ taken some things out. I hope thats the case, because this game sure could use nicer textures/some AA


----------



## Azazel (Sep 10, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> well, EAX is disabled in beta, so apparently they _have_ taken some things out. I hope thats the case, because this game sure could use nicer textures/some AA



yep it sure can


----------



## olithereal (Sep 10, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> i see a random guy saying it... nowhere do i see a dev confirming



eh, because they post this kind of stuff on the elder tester forums..


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 10, 2008)

personally, given the choice, im going to wait for diablo 3 to launch. 

I have no idea why i decided to share this knowledge with you all. lol.


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 11, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> personally, given the choice, im going to wait for diablo 3 to launch.


Yeah, too bad that'll be a while yet. I think D3 looks great from what i've seen so far. WAR just *looks* too much like WOW right now for me to get over the initial gag reflex...


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 11, 2008)

game play for War is pretty good...I love being a melee healer (shaman-style) with life-taps. pvp is great, public quests are flippin sweet...its similar to WoW yes, but there's a lot more to it. extra stats for pvping, armor, weapons, _loot_ in pvp...actual loot not the 16 copper that drops in WoW hehe.

we'll see if the graphics get any better or not..but with potential 200 players battles, its kind of a good thing that they arent maximum quality graphics..otherwise it'd just be a horrid lag fest.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 12, 2008)

Played some yesterday.  It's ok.  I read an interesting comment yesterday about someone's take on the RvR.  That in DAoC you could take over another realm "permanently," but in Warhammer you can't do that, and that currently there is little reason to defend your own territory.  Also, the lack of realm communication really hurts the "togetherness" factor of playing for a purpose greater than just your own character.

Graphics are ok but on the rough side, imo.  I read other people saying a graphics update will be released after beta, but the only proof they could come up with is a developer saying they'd "like to" upgrade this or that.

Of note is the one character is currently dropped from beta on the Destruction side, so currently the Destro side has no full-blown tank like the dwarf one is.  Bummer.

A nice thing about this huge beta is they get to stress test the servers while you get a free trial (albeit not finished).  Unlike other new MMOs, there shouldn't be too many people burned by ordering a game that crashes or that isn't what they think it is.

It's obviously similar to WoW with of course some differences.  Anyone who says MMOs are all just WoW clones I hope has already played games such as City of Heroes and Dungeons and Dragons Online.  [insert DDO plug here]


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 12, 2008)

Destruction gets the Black orc (which is most definitely a Pure tank) and a Chosen, which is like a reverse paladin w/ curse auras instead of beneficial ones.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 15, 2008)

1 day down, 1 to go for early access  cant say how much time I'll spend on this game, but it might help fill some void... think it would be wise to claim my +corporeal damage item on my disciple? I mean, he's mainly melee damage, but probably fill in as a healer a lot.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 15, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> 1 day down, 1 to go for early access  cant say how much time I'll spend on this game, but it might help fill some void... think it would be wise to claim my +corporeal damage item on my disciple? I mean, he's mainly melee damage, but probably fill in as a healer a lot.



Yeah I'm excited.
I decided to play for Order (sorry I've only played the "enemies" in games I want some new scenery) so that I could be an engineer and name myself "Sappinmahsentry".


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey, Azazel, I just checked the server names and there is one named after you. haha. how can you not play on your own server? even if its in another country? smells like a tpu server to me


----------



## Binge (Sep 15, 2008)

Coming from WoW and AoC I wasn't impressed with WAR beta.  It's got as many bugs as AoC, and I'm still not happy with AoC.  WoW gets me edgy but I find that if a game aggrivates me it means I care, lol.  AoC has too much potential for pvp if and when it gets fixed.  Not going through with my preorder on WAR.  I hope a couple more people aren't "fooled"  by a micro MMO and stop buying/paying monthly until the PvP is something glorious and polished (DOTA is better than WAR... just too small) and the PvE is on the epic scale of some of the older MMOs.

$15/mo for 4 months = $60 = brand new next gen game with 40+ hours of NEW content.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 15, 2008)

Binge said:


> $15/mo for 4 months = $60 = brand new next gen game with 40+ hours of NEW content.  Keep that in mind.



at bare minimum I should put in 40+ hours in a month on a MMO. there really isnt any better entertainment for the money- except maybe a free MMORPG (Requiem comes to mind). 

NEW content is only a relative term anyway. the latest dungeon in WAR is new to me. where as if I spend $60 on a "new" FPS, odds are I've gone through a similar experience.

now ask me if I'd rather spend 60$ on Starcraft 2 or Warhammer

well the question to that is simple: Starcraft 2. it all depends on the quality of the game


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm playing on [EN] Karak Eight Peaks EU


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone know if there is an official Forums site for warhammer? I really dont like 3rd party forums as I feel they arent generally up-to-date. I need to know what time they plan on letting us standard early access guys play 

edit: found it, 7 AM EDT. thanks common sense!


----------



## Deusxmachina (Sep 16, 2008)

Binge said:


> $15/mo for 4 months = $60 = brand new next gen game with 40+ hours of NEW content.  Keep that in mind.



I don't mind the $15 a month for an MMO, but $15 a month after also paying $50 or whatever up-front for it is annoying.

I checked out some videos of the free Requiem after it being mentioned in this thread.  Not sure how it plays, but it looks good.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 16, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> anyone know if there is an official Forums site for warhammer? I really dont like 3rd party forums as I feel they arent generally up-to-date. I need to know what time they plan on letting us standard early access guys play
> 
> edit: found it, 7 AM EDT. thanks common sense!



there are no official forums


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 16, 2008)

This is an awesome article. And if you don't care about Warhammer you should still read it. 
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6197690.html?part=rss&tag=gs_news&subj=6197690&tag=nl.e513


----------



## Kusimeka (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm also playing on Karak Eight Peaks, amazing game so far, really addicting, great fun, and LOTS to do, so far i'm enjoying it much more than AOC, can't wait to get further into the game, i suggest anyone into MMOs to check this game out!


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 17, 2008)

well decided to go with the black orc. collision detecting can be fun..I just put myself between the melee and the casters and physically block them off..

they are going to need to add a lot more servers I think. last night there was a 140 person queue to get into my server and the game isnt even officially released yet. oh boy


----------



## olithereal (Sep 18, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> well decided to go with the black orc. collision detecting can be fun..I just put myself between the melee and the casters and physically block them off..
> 
> they are going to need to add a lot more servers I think. last night there was a 140 person queue to get into my server and the game isnt even officially released yet. oh boy



Hell that's nothing! We had 1hrs + Q's on our server(Volkmar), Over freaking 500 poeple in line rofl.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 19, 2008)

is anyone else getting pretty horrible lag in open RvR? with like 50+ people my cpu gets choppy as hell...thinking I might need to upgrade, unless you C2Ders are getting the same issue. tried turning settings way down -- it helped some but it could be better.


----------



## Katanai (Sep 19, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Hey, Azazel, I just checked the server names and there is one named after you. haha. how can you not play on your own server? even if its in another country? smells like a tpu server to me



Azazel is the name of a fallen angel, one that thought man how to make weapons of war. So yeah a server with that name has nothing to do with the tpu user name...


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Sep 19, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Azazel is the name of a fallen angel, one that thought man how to make weapons of war. So yeah a server with that name has nothing to do with the tpu user name...



Serious man is serious.


----------



## Katanai (Sep 19, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> Serious man is serious.


----------



## Evo85 (Sep 19, 2008)

While I am "Curious" about WH, I am going to wait till I see some more in depth reviews. 

 It would have to be a top notch game to pull me away from WoW. Only game I see doing that is D3!


----------



## TUngsten (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been playing for the last few days, rank 11/renown 9 Black Orc and a lvl4 magus. I like it better than WOW for sure, but it's still the same ol thing in many ways, esp. graphically. It looks SO much like WOW that it annoys me, but the PQs are cool, PvP is definitely better and I like the renown/career systems so far.


----------



## Silverel (Sep 27, 2008)

Installing now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 30, 2008)

I just got WAR, what servers are you guys on?


----------



## Silverel (Sep 30, 2008)

Chaos Wastes - Destruction - Sqwittle, Squig Herder

Need a server to play Order though.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 30, 2008)

Azazel server (ahahaha), Flogging Black Orc. look me up in tor anroc I'll be there for the next week or so lol.


----------

